# Trivia 10/30



## luckytrim (Oct 30, 2019)

trivia 10/30
DID YOU KNOW...
The word “Unfriend” was first used in 1659.

1. Jim Croce had two number one hits, "Bad, Bad Leroy Brown"  (1973) and what
other song?
  a. - 'Operator'
  b. - 'You Don't mess Around with Jim'
  c. - 'Time in a Bottle'
  d. - 'I Got a Name'
2. Alan Shepard was the first American in Space, albeit for  just a few
minutes ; Who remembers the second American in Space  ?
  a. - Virgil "Gus" Grissom
  b. - John Glenn
  c. - Scott Carpenter
  d. - Walter "Wally" Schirra
3. The main character in a novel or screenplay is also known  as the
............ what ?
4. Who Am I ??
I first appeared in 1970.   I'm a beer-guzzling,  cigar-smoking, man-hungry
witch with green skin and a wart on my nose. I have the  ability to time
travel. My friends include Irwin Troll, Nerwin (Irwin's sassy  nephew), and
Gaylord Buzzard.
Who am I ?
5. What does the first "T" in TNT stand for?
6. What is Big Ben?
  a. - Tower
  b. - Clock
  c. - Bell
  d. - Bridge
7. Which English river enters the Irish Sea at  Liverpool?
(Hint; Made famous in song...)
8. Which American model played the role of the title character  in the music 
video of the 1983 hit "Uptown Girl" by Billy  Joel?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The British band, "Duran Duran", took the inspiration for  their name from a
character in the sci-fi film, “Plan Nine From Outer  Space”.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c
2. - a
3. Protagonist
4. I am Broom Hilda
5. 'TRI'
6. - c
7. the Mersey
8.  Christie Brinkley

CRAP !!
The British band, "Duran Duran", took the inspiration for  their name from a
character in the sci-fi film, “Barbarella”.
Jane Fonda starred in this 1968 film directed by Frenchman  Roger Vadim (her
husband at the time). Her super sexy outfits were designed by  Paco Rabanne.
The character played by Milo O'Shea was "Durand Durand". Rumor  has it that
the band didn't really know how this was spelt, hence the  omission of the
final 'D'!


----------

